# Beach kills DP



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

For the first time in like.. a year, I was able to smile, honest smiles though, because one of the things I most notice in DP is that you can still smile, but it's a pretty fake smile.. I mean, there's no emotion in it, no true happiness, but the smiles in these pictures really show happiness


















And this is quite ironic because this was like the only day I didn't take my antidepressants, I just didn't feel like it, and I felt happy


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> And this is quite ironic because this was like the only day I didn't take my antidepressants, I just didn't feel like it, and I felt happy


I, too, have experienced this in the past. Doesn't it feel awesome?? It's actually called a ''rebound effect'' which im not too sure on the details entirely, but like when u don't take ur meds for a day, something happens with your neurotransmitters. A good thing obviously lol.

I like the second pic the most btw. Very handsome hehe


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

So happy to hear about that Positive Thinking! I recently went to the beach as well, and being close to nature helped my existential thoughts. I went into the water and just let my body the coolness of it all! It felt very healing to be at the beach! Nice photos! Cool to see what people look like!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

2deepathinker said:


> So happy to hear about that Positive Thinking! I recently went to the beach as well, and being close to nature helped my existential thoughts. I went into the water and just let my body the coolness of it all! It felt very healing to be at the beach! Nice photos! Cool to see what people look like!


The beach is what keeps me sane. I love being out in the water. Where are you from 2deepathinker?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> So happy to hear about that Positive Thinking! I recently went to the beach as well, and being close to nature helped my existential thoughts. I went into the water and just let my body the coolness of it all! It felt very healing to be at the beach! Nice photos! Cool to see what people look like!


Yeah before going I was struggling a lot with existential thoughts as usual (that's my main symptom) , but now I'm feeling so dam good.. it's like they just disappeared







(atleast for now)


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> The beach is what keeps me sane. I love being out in the water. Where are you from 2deepathinker?


Hey Surfingisfun001, I am from the LA area. I think I once heard or read that you are also, right? I live in the San Fernando Valley! Where are you from?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

That's great! I love the beach too! I think the one time I felt the best in the last 5 years is when I was swimming and diving with dolphins at Eilat. The instructor there said that it's rare that the dolphins will get close to you because you are strangers to them. And that if they do come close you shouldn't touch them. I really wanted one of them to get close to me so I can look into his beautiful eyes. Then one looked at me from a distance and started moving forward to my direction. It got closer and closer and I was sure it gonna move away. When it was a meter from me, I finally understood that if I don't move, it gonna crash at me so I moved back and it still touched me a bit. That was soooo cool! The instructor said that I got lucky cause this thing is very rare! I'm sure this dolphin really liked me and felt the huge amount of pain inside me, and also knew I love animals and won't ever do anything to hurt him.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

EverDream said:


> That's great! I love the beach too! I think the one time I felt the best in the last 5 years is when I was swimming and diving with dolphins at Eilat. The instructor there said that it's rare that the dolphins will get close to you because you are strangers to them. And that if they do come close you shouldn't touch them. I really wanted one of them to get close to me so I can look into his beautiful eyes. Then one looked at me from a distance and started moving forward to my direction. It got closer and closer and I was sure it gonna move away. When it was a meter from me, I finally understood that if I don't move, it gonna crash at me so I moved back and it still touched me a bit. That was soooo cool! The instructor said that I got lucky cause this thing is very rare! I'm sure this dolphin really liked me and felt the huge amount of pain inside me, and also knew I love animals and won't ever do anything to hurt him.


Cool story, they say that the animals know that kind of stuff, like how you're feeling, and I think so too


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes I felt that too! 6 months ago I was at the dominican republic for vacation on a resort and I had these bouts of super happy feelings, we were at the beach everyday! But it has to be a good beach with no little rocks.


----------

